# Failed hysterosalpingram



## Victorialouise33 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Everyone

Just joined the group after trying to find the right place for advice!
Partner & I have been trying to conceive past 3 years, I already have a 17 year old daughter- partner has never had children.
After my daughter was born I had a cone biopsy and also had a LLETZ preformed which solved my issues.
I had to go and have a hysterosalpingram the consultant made 3 attempts but unfortunately she couldn't carry it out issues were that my cervix wasn't allowing her to insert the ballon / catheter through it she said it was just to tight where the scar tissue has healed. 

Has anyone had this before? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yep me, this exact thing. I had a lletz to remove cells and they couldn't get the catheter through my cervix when doing HSG. I had it done under general anaesthetic where they also dilated my cervix too. 

The procedure was fairly straightforward. I don't remember really being in any pain after. 

Hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Similar story to you both.
After my failed hystosalopingogram I had laproscopy to investigate instead.
I was worried it would affect treatment as even smear tests are really painful. For IUI & ET i needed a different catheter to the one normally used and also found that it was important the person doing the process was very experienced as had a few occasions where less senior member of staff was unable to get catheter in & embryos were taken in & out of storage due to delay which obviously wasn't good.
The good news is I managed to get pg after around half of my cycles & although I had several losses now have two beautiful girls. I needed cervix monitoring throughout pregnancy bcos of the previous surgery to remove the pre cancerous cells and on my recent pregnancy needed cervical stitch. For most people monitoring is enough & for my older daughters pregnancy my cervix was fine.

Good luck & be confident there's ways round this hiccup xxx


----------



## Victorialouise33 (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you both, I was really upset that she couldn't do it as I had already discussed with my consultant that I didn't want a laproscopy so this was the alternative.
Waiting game now to see what she suggest from here!


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Remember how sad I was still. I was really scared prior to first laproscopy but it wasn't anywhere near as bad as I'd imagined plus it gave my consultant opportunity to check more than just tubes being clear.

Hope your consultant is able to find a way that you're comfortable with x


----------



## Victorialouise33 (Jun 20, 2016)

Got an appointment for the start of August to see consultant, partner doing his sample next week fingers crossed!!


----------



## Victorialouise33 (Jun 20, 2016)

Just a small update, partner had his sample checked all good. Consultant basically said that we will need IVF. I was a bit flabbergasted as on paper nothing wrong with either of us. Following my failed hysterosalpingram I still thought that I need to be checked especially my tubes, our consultant wasn't really keen to do it but I have been referred for a laparoscopy and will have this done on the 24th. We will have to go private for IVF so thought it best to get the Lap done first. I've also got to have my Rhubella jab done so everything is on hold for 6months. It's been a real stressful few weeks/months so my intentions are to have a good few months attempting to not think too much about babies although everyone I know seems to be announcing that they are up the duff 😳Will update after my op. So nervous!!!


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Try not to worry about the op - it really is quite simple proceedure & as they go through your belly button in main there's virtually no scarring afterwards. Most people are home within hour of having a laproscopy.

Good news re your partner. Guess the logic of IVF is to ensure you've best chance. Good plan to have laproscopy first - plus lots of ladies find that just having laproscopy is key to getting pg ... fingers crossed that you find the same.

Not getting pg is hard but when all your friends are pg it's constant torture. So difficult to be pleased for others when inside you're hurting cos you want it to be you making the announcement.
Only good thing about struggling to get pg is that when you finally get your baby you appreciate them even more than others & I'm guessing the joy you experience is greater too.
Stay positive that you will be announcing your pregnancy in not too distant future - once you get started with fertility treatment you'll get a renewed sense of hope I'm sure xxxx


----------

